# Lyft pax flags for Navigation, but they NEVER say anything?



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

So a pax flags me for navigation, instead of saying anything they just flag me.

Why don't pax say something instead of just flagging us? All they would have to do is say hey u need to turn here and etc. But now they don't say anything and just flag you. We all know how accurate google maps is! (lol, hilarious laugh).


----------



## RainbowPlate (Jul 12, 2015)

If you care, then they've already won.


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

Meh. Got my summary today too. I know the trip that had the negative comment and they have no clue what they are talking about, apparently showing my phone so they can see the app screwed up is "blaming them". I focus on my positive reviews. 65 out of 67 five stars, why would I care what one or two dummies think.


----------



## Gretzky (Aug 1, 2015)

Before I start the ride, I always ask if Waze is the preferred nav? If they agree, I follow it. If they do not, I ask their preferred method.. to which they cannot complain about afterwards, as you are simply following their directions (preferred Nav or vocal) at that point.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Us and Them, "Haven't you heard its a battle of words and..." damit, forgot the rest. Its all about the ratings.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So a pax flags me for navigation, instead of saying anything they just flag me.
> 
> Why don't pax say something instead of just flagging us? All they would have to do is say hey u need to turn here and etc. But now they don't say anything and just flag you. We all know how accurate google maps is! (lol, hilarious laugh).


go back to there house and egg it


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> Meh. Got my summary today too. I know the trip that had the negative comment and they have no clue what they are talking about, apparently showing my phone so they can see the app screwed up is "blaming them". I focus on my positive reviews. 65 out of 67 five stars, why would I care what one or two dummies think.


if I have any issue with my rider I rate them bad I knock off stars for whatever but lyft passanger are alot better than uber


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> go back to there house and egg it


F to the yes!!!!


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> So a pax flags me for navigation, instead of saying anything they just flag me.
> 
> Why don't pax say something instead of just flagging us? All they would have to do is say hey u need to turn here and etc. But now they don't say anything and just flag you. We all know how accurate google maps is! (lol, hilarious laugh).


I got one better pick up a pax was driving him to a concert he notice alot of traffic he said he will give a different route I said ok he said he give me turn by turn direction of the way he want to go I Said if you tell me I can probably figure it out he said no I said ok did his turn bye turn got him there next day got a flag for navigation


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Us and Them, "Haven't you heard its a battle of words and..." damit, forgot the rest. Its all about the ratings.


Us and Them
And after all we're only ordinary men
Me, and you
God only knows it's not what we would choose to do
Forward he cried from the rear
and the front rank died
And the General sat, as the lines on the map
moved from side to side
Black and Blue
And who knows which is which and who is who
Up and Down
And in the end it's only round and round and round
*Haven't you heard it's a battle of words
the poster bearer cried
Listen son, said the man with the gun
There's room for you inside  *


----------



## pbracing33b (May 18, 2015)

KMANDERSON said:


> I got one better pick up a pax was driving him to a concert he notice alot of traffic he said he will give a different route I said ok he said he give me turn by turn direction of the way he want to go I Said if you tell me I can probably figure it out he said no I said ok did his turn bye turn got him there next day got a flag for navigation


I hat pax like this. I wish we could go back and change our ratings on pax so we don't have to pick them up again. Not only that I wish there was a better way to rate us, like maybe a survey or something, but that may be worse really.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I hat pax like this. I wish we could go back and change our ratings on pax so we don't have to pick them up again. Not only that I wish there was a better way to rate us, like maybe a survey or something, but that may be worse really.


You get the occasional ass hole lyft pax but unlike uber it's occasionally


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

pbracing33b said:


> I hat pax like this. I wish we could go back and change our ratings on pax so we don't have to pick them up again. Not only that I wish there was a better way to rate us, like maybe a survey or something, but that may be worse really.


I wish if you get pax like this they give me a three so I will never deal with them again also one of the reason I like lyft better three our below you never see them again uber does not have that


----------



## BaitNSwitch (May 12, 2015)

LOL you guys care what these entitled passengers think? I stopped giving a shit by the 2nd month, which would be 20 months ago.

Be friendly, be polite, get them from point A to B without any funny business and you're guaranteed atleast a 4.7. You'll have the occasional jackasses, but that's the nature of the business in any business.


----------

